# Brown and Sharpe 612 surface grinder



## Dabbler (May 3, 2017)

On my last trip to Vancouver this followed me home in the bed of my truck...
The first picture is in the shop where I bought it, and the second is packaged for travel.

- It is now disassembled for cleaning of the lube system and checking everything before starting it up...


----------



## Tom O (May 3, 2017)

nice!


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2017)

That's a Big Boy machine, nice score.


----------



## Bofobo (May 4, 2017)

That is a shinny machine .... A little to clean for all the metal dust it should have produced over it's lifetime but I do notice a nice big vent in pic one ... Solid idea to wear a respirator when using these, I mean black boogies are cool hahaha


----------



## Dabbler (May 4, 2017)

I get them black boogies all the time when angle grinding...  

There's a huge buildup of metal in the irrigation canals - they must have used coolant for all grinding, methinks, hence the clean appearance.


----------



## RobinHood (May 5, 2017)

Great score!

That machine has not seen a lot of use, judging by the paint.

Is that the fully hydraulic version with the pump/resevoir in the base and an external coolant pump/tank?


----------



## Dabbler (May 5, 2017)

It came with a 3 phase pump, coolant tank and all the coolant accessories.  I prefer dry grinding - less mess.

It is, however lubricated by using the table hand wheel, activating a tiny piston pump.  All movement is manual.

The downside (Must there always be a downside?) is that the lube system didn't work for years, and all the oil has turned to a thick goo, like a soft gummy bear.  I've rebuilt the intake, pump and filter  - I'm in the process of tearing out all the capillaries, the oiling lines and the manifold to get some lube on the ways and lead screws. 

I'm too cheap to buy a machine that is in a ready to run state!

BTW It saw almost daily use for over 15 years, then left sit for almost 5.


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2017)

Nice John. Glad it's working out well.


----------

